# My meeces !



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Don't *think* I've have posted any recent pics here for a fair whiles 
So here goes !!

Good old Mrs.Moo maybe a bit flabby but still going strong 










Moos daughter Lucy-fur










Group shot of girls !
(Moo, Lucy, Cracker, Tinsel, Fluke, Minx, Joke, and widdy runty mouse)
Bred by me bar Cracker + Tinsel










Joke - very sheepy fuzzy - Reverse Siamese ?










Widdy mouse - Little stubborn banded runt that she is is...
still going fine but lives alone as she's a midget 










New fuzzy HL girl - Melady










Males -

Funky mouse ( yup that cute little baby grew big and handsome !!)
Broken fuzzy - with tan bits !



















New fuzzy male - Meladdo










Wouldn't mind a darker shade of tan on some broken fuzzys. 
Is on the 'to do' list along with adding a couple of 'typey' females to the crew.
Though size and type-wise I think I'm not doing too bad considereing
- but there's always plenty of room for improvement !!

Have got some impressive ears going on in my current and previous litters though.
Check out this little fuzz butt...

:lol:


----------



## meme mouse (May 27, 2010)

omg love the ears lol r they all yours? there well sweet!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute!
The Broken fuzzys are my favorite


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

I like the blue pied fuzzy. Very cute babes.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love Widdy!! She looks about the same size as my Scrambled Egg but it doesn't seem to stop him getting into trouble


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Lucy-fur is gorgeous xx


----------

